# News:  Pre/Post Hurricane info for Timeshares/Resorts



## taterhed (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm starting this thread to serve as a single point for reporting specific news, closures and other information concerning timeshares, resorts, airports etc.. affected by the hurricane Irma.

I'm hoping to post and collect mostly factual information that might have a specific impact on Tuggers who are directly affected by the storm.  Info such as:

Resort status:  Open, closed, expected to re-open, closed UFN etc...
Airport status: ditto
Food, water electricity status
Pictures, videos of the resort area/airport
Reservation information
Shortages or vacation resources unavailable due to damage or conditions

I hope this helps all;  we too have an upcoming vaca that may be cancelled.

My best wishes to all those affected for safety, comfort and a return to normalcy.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 6, 2017)

This is a link to a Google map with the storms, predicted path and radar/weather displayed.  It's a great easy resource.  Hope it helps.
http://google.org/crisismap/2017-ir...252,30,1,31,32,5,49,15,11,20,12,layer9,layer8


----------



## taterhed (Sep 6, 2017)

*Florida Emergency Information Line -- 800-342-3557*

The Florida Emergency Information Line (FEIL) is a toll-free hotline activated at the time of an emergency to provide an additional resource for those in Florida to receive accurate and up-to-date information regarding an emergency or disaster situation impacting the State of Florida.

FEIL line is currently activated and available 24 hours/7 days a week.

Marriott Vacation Club's Crisis Information hotline: (800-306-9506) (thanks SueDonJ)

Walt Disney World’s hurricane policy (Hilton Head and Vero too!):https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/hurricane-policy/warning-issued/


----------



## taterhed (Sep 6, 2017)

Florida website with all evacuation, transportation, school closure information etc:  http://www.floridadisaster.org/index.asp  status page with hotline, power outage map and more :  http://www.floridadisaster.org/info/

Evacuation website with information on hurricane shelters nearest you and more:  http://floridaevacuates.com/

Keys website with specific information for the keys (evacuation underway):  http://www.fla-keys.com/news/article/10129/


----------



## taterhed (Sep 6, 2017)

Caribbean flight/airport closure and cancellation status (3rd party website....)

http://intercaribbean.com/hurricane-irma/


----------



## taterhed (Sep 6, 2017)

Based on recent videos, pics and reports, resorts on ST Martin and St Barths should be considered closed until otherwise reported:  Heavy flooding and damage at the ports and sea level areas. Higher elevations unknown. Initial reporting only....


----------



## Gaozhen (Sep 6, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Based on recent videos, pics and reports, resorts on ST Martin and St Barths should be considered closed until otherwise reported:  Heavy flooding and damage at the ports and sea level areas. Higher elevations unknown. Initial reporting only....



We're watching and hoping for our two resorts, and the people we've gotten to know (of course everyone as well!) to come out ok on SXM. Things there look awful. It's heartbreaking.

[link]https://twitter.com/search?q=st.+maarten+irma&ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^search[/link]

[linkhttp://www.express.co.uk/news/weather/850691/Hurricane-Irma-path-track-models-update-St-Martin-devastation-video[/link]

*"The National Hurricane Center holds Irma’s max sustained winds at 185 MPH, with Hurricane Irma now the strongest storm in the recorded history of the Atlantic Ocean."*

[link]http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/world-famous-princess-juliana-st-11122605[/link]


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 6, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Marriott Vacation Club's Crisis Information hotline: (800-306-9506)  (thanks SueDonJ) ...



I just called to check for updates on South Florida.  As the storm nears anybody can call and follow the prompts to check on these or any other resorts in the storm's path.

*Crystal Shores* has a very short message that the resort is open and fully functioning; incoming guests should call the resort directly at 239-393-6800 for updates.

*BeachPlace Towers, Villas at Doral, Pulse at South Beach, Ocean Pointe and Oceana Palms* are all playing the same message updated as of 6PM Sep 5, that the resorts are currently open but they're monitoring the situation carefully following the Governor's State of Emergency Declaration.  If mandatory evacuations are ordered the resorts will close.  Check back for updates.

Owners/guests onsite now should be in touch with the resorts' front desks for updates and instructions.  The recording specifically mentions that guests should take valuables and prescription drugs with them each time they leave their unit just in case closures are ordered while they're out.

Incoming guests should monitor the hotline and use these phone numbers for questions:
MVC Owners: Owner Services, 800-845-4226
Interval International Exchangers: II, 800-622-1747
Other Guests: MVC Customer Care, 800-860-9384


----------



## taterhed (Sep 6, 2017)

For those who have travel plans to Orlando’s theme parks, here’s what you should know as Hurricane Irma is under officials’ watch.
At *Universal Orlando Resort*, the parks’ hours are operating as normal as they monitor the weather but visitors can reschedule or seek refunds, according to spokesman Tom Schroder.
*Walt Disney World Resort* policy allows people to reschedule or cancel their vacation packages and most room-only reservations without any fees if a hurricane warning is issued by National Hurricane Center for the Orlando area or a visitor’s residence within seven days of the traveler’s scheduled arrival, according to Disney’s website.
*SeaWorld Orlando* also has a “peace of mind” hurricane policy and will reschedule or refund vacation packages or park tickets without any fees, according to its website.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 6, 2017)

*Int Luis Muñoz Marín*
*@AeroPuertoRico*
Aeropuerto Internacional Luis Múñoz Marín de San Juan de Puerto Rico (TJSJ-SJU).

is ATC zero and essentially closed. There may be a few operations remaining...


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 7, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> ... Incoming guests should monitor the hotline and use these phone numbers for questions:
> MVC Owners: Owner Services, 800-845-4226
> Interval International Exchangers: II, 800-622-1747
> Other Guests: MVC Customer Care, 800-860-9384



FYI, today's message on the *Marriott Vacation Club* owners' homepage: _"We are currently monitoring Hurricane Irma. Our Florida and South Carolina resorts that may be affected by the storm are taking the appropriate precautions, but all resorts remain open and fully-operational at this time. As always, the safety and security of our Owners, guests and associates is a top priority. For more information, please call the resort hotline at (800)-306-9506."_


----------



## Fredward (Sep 7, 2017)

We have an Encore package and 2 extra nights (DC points) booked for Barony Beach starting the 16th.  When I saw that American had added CHS to their travel alert though 9/17, I called MVCI to see if we could reschedule.  The agent wasn't helpful (I'm being *really* kind) and said that as of now, the reservation is set.  She suggested we wait and see what happens in the next several days and that I could call back at a later date.  When I said Monday? she said no, they're closed on Monday, how about Wed. or Thurs and see what decision was made from the corporation.  Not a happy camper- a different tone would have made a huge difference.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 7, 2017)

Harborside at Atlantis (Paradise Island, Bahamas)

*lmportant Notice about Hurricane Irma 

We are closely monitoring Hurricane Irma. Currently, Nassau/Paradise Island (Northwestern Bahamas) is under a Hurricane Warning. Please contact your airline directly for flight updates as airports will close once conditions deteriorate and safe travel will not be possible. Currently all activities at Harborside Resort at Atlantis and Atlantis, Paradise Island are operating as normal.*


----------



## lizap (Sep 7, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Harborside at Atlantis (Paradise Island, Bahamas)
> 
> *lmportant Notice about Hurricane Irma
> 
> We are closely monitoring Hurricane Irma. Currently, Nassau/Paradise Island (Northwestern Bahamas) is under a Hurricane Warning. Please contact your airline directly for flight updates as airports will close once conditions deteriorate and safe travel will not be possible. Currently all activities at Harborside Resort at Atlantis and Atlantis, Paradise Island are operating as normal.*




"Normal", can you say delusional..


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 7, 2017)

Ye$ - delu$ional


----------



## LisaH (Sep 8, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Ye$ - delu$ional


LOL! We have a pending trip to Harborside next Fri, so I do hope the resort will be spared the wrath of hurricane Irma. 
Called airline today and rescheduled our flights to avoid Miami. Of course if Nassau gets hit, then I have to call again and cancel the trip.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 8, 2017)

This is the notice on the WSJ website - We have all seen the pictures - Why does it not say that the resort is closed???

*Important Notice about Hurricane Irma

Due to Hurricane Irma, both The Henry E. Rohlsen Airport on St. Croix and The Cyril E. King Airport on St. Thomas are closed. Additionally, the US Coast Guard has closed all ports in the USVI. We anticipate the ports will be closed 4-5 days. We will continue to provide updates on both the reopening of the ports and the airports.[/ident]​*​


----------



## gpuzio (Sep 8, 2017)

Does anyone have any specific information on the damage to the Flamingo and Royal Palm resorts on St. Martin beyond the Diamond statements?


----------



## LurkerBee (Sep 8, 2017)

Information on hotels/resorts in the US Virgin Islands (Setup by USVI Tourism office):


http://www.usviupdate.com/

and

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1YcEI0Gd-IvNs40zGXu9Gfllj_l4dzTOO09SkyzlaLV8/edit


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 8, 2017)

*Orlando Sentinel - Central Florida* 

The Charles Hosmer Morse Museum of American Art
445 N Park Ave Winter Park FL 32789 (407) 645-5311

Due to weather conditions caused by Hurricane Irma, the Morse 
will be closed Saturday, September 9, through Monday, Sept 11. 

Regular Museum hours will resume as soon as public safety can be assured.

Updates

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/weather/hurricane/os-bz-hurricane-irma-disney-fort-wilderness-20170907-story.html


----------



## legalfee (Sep 8, 2017)

This is a message from the regional director about Bluebeards Beach Club St Thomas:

Good evening board members,

I just talked to Leah and thank goodness Jose and everyone is doing well including our guests… here are few highlights directly from Leah:

  The unit buildings have held up very well during the storm especially A and B (believe it or not) other building are experiencing some flooding

  Our Lobby building is completely destroyed as well as housekeeping base, tennis court and the restaurant

  The Water pump exploded and currently the resort has no water

  The pool, bbq areas and gift shop are badly damaged

  The generators are functioning well and we have power in the units

  The report about the staff connecting with the guest and providing meals was accurate as everyone has been supporting one another emotionally and assisting as much as they can including our resort business partners

  Overall the condition of the resort is in bad shape except for the unit buildings

I am thankful that everyone is doing well as we can always restore the physical structure…

I will keep you posted once I head more details tomorrow.

Thank you all again for your support and prayers!

Here are links to some pictures but you must be a member of the BBC Yahoo group to see.

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/BluebeardsBeachClub/files/2017 Hurricane Irma/Damage Pics1.pdf

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/BluebeardsBeachClub/files/2017 Hurricane Irma/Damage Pics2.pdf


----------



## lizap (Sep 8, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> This is the notice on the WSJ website - We have all seen the pictures - Why does it not say that the resort is closed???
> 
> *Important Notice about Hurricane Irma
> 
> Due to Hurricane Irma, both The Henry E. Rohlsen Airport on St. Croix and The Cyril E. King Airport on St. Thomas are closed. Additionally, the US Coast Guard has closed all ports in the USVI. We anticipate the ports will be closed 4-5 days. We will continue to provide updates on both the reopening of the ports and the airports.[/ident]*​




Denise,  I agree -totally don't understand this..


----------



## Bxian (Sep 8, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> I just called to check for updates on South Florida.  As the storm nears anybody can call and follow the prompts to check on these or any other resorts in the storm's path.
> 
> *Crystal Shores* has a very short message that the resort is open and fully functioning; incoming guests should call the resort directly at 239-393-6800 for updates.
> 
> ...



Crystal Shores is probably closed due to mandatory evacuation of Marco Island:  http://cityofmarcoisland.com/index.aspx?page=22&recordid=1239&returnURL=/index.aspx.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 8, 2017)

Bxian said:


> Crystal Shores is probably closed due to mandatory evacuation of Marco Island:  http://cityofmarcoisland.com/index.aspx?page=22&recordid=1239&returnURL=/index.aspx.



Yes, the hotline was updated with coastal Florida closure announcements the day after I posted.


----------



## Space Coast Laurie (Sep 8, 2017)

The Resort on Cocoa Beach is under mandatory evacuation (no surprise there).


----------



## jojo777 (Sep 8, 2017)

The Marriott Frenchman's Cove in St. Thomas suffered structural damage and is closed.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 8, 2017)

Most all of the Tradewinds crew and any guests that were onboard are all safe.  There is only one crew who they are trying to contact, but cell phone service has been damaged. 

The Tradewinds Bases in Antigua and Guadaloupe all sailed south to Martinique to avoid the storm. Trying to get some confirmation onSt Martin Base, but it is looking good.  So while the base may have sustained some damage, the yachts are all good that were located in these bases.

The base in BVI did not have a destination practical to sail to. No crew or guests were onboard during the storm.  The yachts remained in the harbor, at there normal docks.   Considering what the rest of Nanny Cay Marina looks like, they are not as bad off.  It does look like 1 boat has sunk and 1 has sustained damage and is listing.  It does look like the other four that are docked there appear to look alright in the pictures I have seen.  But Tradewinds has made no comment yet on the fleet.  They have also not yet commented on the Bahamas crew, yacht and base, as I do not believe they have communication at the present time. 

Base in BVI






My boat, Jeri, that I was to be on in Exumas next year.... (I know it is my boat because it is the only one like it in the fleet. )


----------



## taterhed (Sep 9, 2017)

jojo777 said:


> The Marriott Frenchman's Cove in St. Thomas suffered structural damage and is closed.



So Sad  (for everyone down there of course).
I guess no MFC this year.  Maybe next.

The islanders always seem so resilient; I hope this storm is no different. 
Sigh.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 9, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> Just received this from II this afternoon.  I could not find a tab for Travel Advisory.
> 
> To Our Valued Members:
> 
> ...



Interval Hurricane information....thanks


----------



## rog2867 (Sep 9, 2017)

Photos of ST. John... Some of these are from the Westina and Great Cruz Bay.
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=aHJOS0cxWEQyTGs5N1FIOUZhX1NURTdUWFIxRFZn


----------



## jeffcarp (Sep 9, 2017)

All of these hurricane reports have me curious about what happens from more of a legal perspective if a resort is significantly destroyed by a hurricane?

I assume that the repair and replacement of the resort is largely an insurance transaction and has no direct impact on the interval owners. I would also assume that the interval owners are still obligated to pay annual maintenance fees and that would be required to do so whether the interval owner could use the resort or not because of the damage.


----------



## curtjones (Sep 9, 2017)

All of the Orlando attractions are closed as of today, Saturday 9/9/2017.  No information when they will reopen (Disney, Universal, etc.)


----------



## Janann (Sep 9, 2017)

I found this heartbreaking video of St. Maarten online.  I think it is safe to say that the island will be closed to vacationers for a long time.


----------



## Panina (Sep 9, 2017)

jeffcarp said:


> All of these hurricane reports have me curious about what happens from more of a legal perspective if a resort is significantly destroyed by a hurricane?
> 
> I assume that the repair and replacement of the resort is largely an insurance transaction and has no direct impact on the interval owners. I would also assume that the interval owners are still obligated to pay annual maintenance fees and that would be required to do so whether the interval owner could use the resort or not because of the damage.


The resort needs to have proper coverage and usually there is a deductible.  The shortfall falls on the owners if there isn't enough money financially to cover.   I assume like you maintenance fees need to be paid even without use.


----------



## DanZale2000 (Sep 9, 2017)

Janann said:


> I found this heartbreaking video of St. Maarten online.  I think it is safe to say that the island will be closed to vacationers for a long time.




It looks very, very bad for St Maarten.


----------



## bauerej (Sep 9, 2017)

We own at Waterside by Spinnaker in Hilton Head, SC. Spinnaker is a small TS operator with resorts in Florida, Hilton Head, and Branson.
We actually had a reservation to check in at Hilton Head this afternoon (Sat 9/9). They called me on Thursday and cancelled my reservation (frankly I was happy because that took the weight of decision off my shoulders). I did not want to spend 2 days driving there from Texas just to turn around and come back.
This was the status from their website this morning:

*Ormond Beach Resorts Reservation Cancellations*
All Ormond Beach resorts (Royal Floridian and Royal Floridian South) *reservations for check in starting Friday September 8, 2017 to Wednesday September 15, 2017 have been cancelled.
Hilton Head Resorts Reservation Cancellations*
All Hilton Head resorts (Bluewater, Waterside, Carolina Club, Egret Point, Southwind, The Cottages and S.R Hotel) *reservations for check in starting Friday September 8, 2017 to Friday September 15, 2017 have been cancelled. *​
They also noted that Hilton Head island got an evacuation order by the governor yesterday, even though the storm now appears to be headed further west.


----------



## jme (Sep 9, 2017)

300+ post-hurricane *PHOTOS* from various islands in the Caribbean, showing the vast destruction.....
(includes St. Thomas, St. John, Sint Maarten, Saint-Martin, Antigua, Barbuda, Marigot, Haiti, and many more)

Leaves me with a very heavy heart for the people.......

https://weather.com/safety/hurricane/news/hurricane-irma-images


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 9, 2017)

Fredward said:


> We have an Encore package and 2 extra nights (DC points) booked for Barony Beach starting the 16th.  When I saw that American had added CHS to their travel alert though 9/17, I called MVCI to see if we could reschedule.  The agent wasn't helpful (I'm being *really* kind) and said that as of now, the reservation is set.  She suggested we wait and see what happens in the next several days and that I could call back at a later date.  When I said Monday? she said no, they're closed on Monday, how about Wed. or Thurs and see what decision was made from the corporation.  Not a happy camper- a different tone would have made a huge difference.


Fredward, I'm not disagreeing with you regarding the Marriott employee, but I think that they are located in Miami.  The person you spoke to probably had a lot on her mind, including her family, residence, how she was going to evacuate, etc.


----------



## JustynaC (Sep 9, 2017)

In an interview conducted with the *Caribbean Tourism Organization (CTO), Ramon Andrews*, director of tourism for* Turks and Caicos,* said the destination has only sustained minimal damage, such as minor flooding and structural damage, including blown off roofs, as Hurricane Irma reached the island Thursday night.

“Everyone is reporting in from the hotel side of things that everything is ok and there is no loss of life,” says Andrews. “The area I have been in has had a bit of flooding, but nothing significant.”

Andrews did note, however, that the island has yet to receive the “All Clear” notice from the *Department of Disaster Management and Emergency. *

The *Turks and Caicos Collection*, which represent three luxury hotels in the destination, issued a statement saying its properties are all fine. 

“All guests and staff of our three resorts, *Blue Haven Resort, Alexandra Resort *and *Beach House* are reported safe and unharmed,” according to the statement. “Given the damage sustained on island, all guests are remaining on property pending further instructions from the authorities on the conditions of roads, electrical service and the status of *Providenciales International Airport (PLS), *which is currently closed. The resorts have sufficient supplies, food and water to care for all guests in the interim.”

According to *Sandals Resorts International*, as as Friday morning, *Beaches Turks & Caicos*, will not receive any new arrivals until September 21.

“Beaches Turks & Caicos can now report that following the passing of Hurricane Irma, the strongest storm ever reported in the *Atlantic Ocean*, all guests and staff are safe and comfortable on resort,” according to a Beaches spokesperson.


----------



## Jaybee (Sep 9, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Based on recent videos, pics and reports, resorts on ST Martin and St Barths should be considered closed until otherwise reported:  Heavy flooding and damage at the ports and sea level areas. Higher elevations unknown. Initial reporting only....



Thanks so much for posting these.  I'm sure they'll help many of us.  I can't travel much anymore, but my son was scheduled for a week in Myrtle Beach starting yesterday, and I'm glad he didn't pack too soon.  With all this misery going on, things like this are very helpful.


----------



## Helios (Sep 10, 2017)

jojo777 said:


> The Marriott Frenchman's Cove in St. Thomas suffered structural damage and is closed.


I was wondering about this resort.  The way it was constructed is very prone to damage from a strong storm or ground erosion.


----------



## Helios (Sep 10, 2017)

Panina said:


> The resort needs to have proper coverage and usually there is a deductible.  The shortfall falls on the owners if there isn't enough money financially to cover.   I assume like you maintenance fees need to be paid even without use.


Why do you think they have to be paid?  I would think you shouldn't have to pay them
If there is no unit to be occupied.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 10, 2017)

Helios,
Property taxes, water & sewer fees, electric, insurance property & liability, security costs, maintenance plus repairs.

When you go on vacation, doesn't your home, car, utilities, cabletv, insurance, etc still go on.

If you aren't working, you still have medical bills, housing costs, car repairs & loans & insurance.

Your timeshare is NOT A RENTED vacation ... which you pay for ONLY when you decide to use it.


----------



## Panina (Sep 10, 2017)

Helios said:


> Why do you think they have to be paid?  I would think you shouldn't have to pay them
> If there is no unit to be occupied.


You own a piece of the property, even if it's just a week.  There are still expenses to pay, taxes, ground upkeep,  electricity, staff,  etc., until the units are ready to occupy again.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 10, 2017)

As stated, you will still be expected to pay the maintenance fees for the reasons given.

I own two weeks in Marathon in the Florida Keys.  I haven't bothered to check on the resort.  Marathon got hit really bad and I'm sure it's going to be bad news.  My weeks are in March.  I will be billed and expected to pay even if I'm unable to use the units.  Heck, it's a small resort and may no longer be standing.

I also owned at a resort in coastal NC.  Some of the buildings were condemned due to structural issues by the County (not due to storm/hurricane damage).  Uninhabitable.  Yep, owners were still expected to pay the maintenance fees though the units were unusable by owners for some time.

It's disheartening, to say the least.

I also paid in full for a trip to St. Martin in February.  The island is devastated. 

I fully expect I'm out the money spent for airfares and accommodations.

However, I haven't had to experience what others have lost from these recent hurricanes.  For that, I am very thankful.  I'm looking on the "bright side".


----------



## Helios (Sep 10, 2017)

Panina said:


> You own a piece of the property, even if it's just a week.  There are still expenses to pay, taxes, ground upkeep,  electricity, staff,  etc., until the units are ready to occupy again.


Sure, if I own a piece of property that I cannot occupy and that I trusted a management company to maintain for me and they are not holding their end of the bargain (I am talking about quick repairs), I am paying a MF for what?  I am just playing advocatus diaboli here.  But seriously, if the week is not able to be occupied why do you pay the MFs.  You will end up paying Special Aasessments and I get that.  The items you mentioned are not necessary for a construction site, IMO...but I am probably just taking the standpoint of someone who may not get to use 3 weeks and still be stuck with a $9.6K MF bill.


----------



## Panina (Sep 10, 2017)

Egret1986 said:


> As stated, you will still be expected to pay the maintenance fees for the reasons given.
> 
> I own two weeks in Marathon in the Florida Keys.  I haven't bothered to check on the resort.  Marathon got hit really bad and I'm sure it's going to be bad news.  My weeks are in March.  I will be billed and expected to pay even if I'm unable to use the units.  Heck, it's a small resort and may no longer be standing.
> 
> ...


I agree on being thankful. I have 10 timeshares in Florida, all in the areas  hit most.  Florida I consider my second home and I am sad thinking about the damage and cost to the timeshares I own but that sadness is nothing compared to the sadness I have thinking of everyone that has a primary residence in Florida.  The loss and destruction my fellow Americans are now experiencing is unimaginable, yet real.


----------



## Helios (Sep 10, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Helios,
> Property taxes, water & sewer fees, electric, insurance property & liability, security costs, maintenance plus repairs.
> 
> When you go on vacation, doesn't your home, car, utilities, cabletv, insurance, etc still go on.
> ...


Understood, but I don't think we are talking apples to apples here.  The MF has to be paid regardless I use the unit or not when it is my choice not use it (for whatever reason).  In this case, it is not my choice not to use it, it is completely out of my control.  

Anyways, we'll be talking in circles here.  At the end of the day the resort will have the final say and we all have to leave with it.


----------



## Helios (Sep 10, 2017)

Panina said:


> I agree on being thankful. I have 10 timeshares in Florida, all in the areas  hit most.  Florida I consider my second home and I am sad thinking about the damage and cost to the timeshares I own but that sadness is nothing compared to the sadness I have thinking of everyone that has a primary residence in Florida.  The loss and destruction my fellow Americans are now experiencing is unimaginable, yet real.


Now, this is the real issue here...So sad to realize the loss of life and damages that all the affected who lived it are suffering.


----------



## Panina (Sep 10, 2017)

Helios said:


> Sure, if I own a piece of property that I cannot occupy and that I trusted a management company to maintain for me and they are not holding their end of the bargain (I am talking about quick repairs), I am paying a MF for what?  I am just playing advocatus diaboli here.  But seriously, if the week is not able to be occupied why do you pay the MFs.  You will end up paying Special Aasessments and I get that.  The items you mentioned are not necessary for a construction site, IMO...but I am probably just taking the standpoint of someone who may not get to use 3 weeks and still be stuck with a $9.6K MF bill.


The reality is, unfortunately when you buy a timeshare you are considered an owner and are responsible for the continued maintenance of a property.  A construction site is only if it's a complete tear down.  Many structures will survive and need to be gutted and redone and it is the associations obligation to maintain the property and pay the expenses that insurance doesn't. Taxes and insurance still need to be paid too.

I feel your pain . I own 10 timeshares in the areas affected most, keys, Marco island, longboat, etc.  I always knew the risk.  It will still be cheaper to pay the maintenance and assessments while they are being restored then if I actually owned a home.  Plus I don't have the headache of hiring and supervising contractors, the management co/association board does.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 10, 2017)

Latest summary of impacts by Irma:  some good info for various coast locations in Florida

*Irma Producing Hurricane-Force Winds Across Portions of Central Florida *



*Key Points*


At 11:00 pm ET, the center of Irma was located near latitude 27.5 north and longitude 81.9 west.

The hurricane is moving 350 at 14 mph.


A turn toward the north-northwest and then northwest at a faster forward speed is expected during the next day or so.


On the forecast track, the center of Irma will continue to move over the western Florida peninsula through Monday morning and then into the southeastern United States late Monday and Tuesday.




Maximum sustained winds are near 100 mph, with higher gusts.

Additional weakening is forecast, and Irma is expected to become a tropical storm over far northern Florida or southern Georgia on Monday.



Irma has a very large wind field.
Hurricane-force winds extend outward up to 80 miles (130 km) from the center, and tropical-storm-force winds extend outward up to 415 miles (665 km).

The minimum central pressure of the storm is 952 mb (28.12 inches)



*Reported Observations*


WFO Key West reported a preliminary storm surge measurement of 14 feet at Cudjoe Key. 


WFO Key West reported a wind gust of 120 mph at 9 am this morning at Big Pine Key. 


A wind gust of 142 mph was reported at the Naples Municipal Airport shortly early Sunday evening.


Shortly before 6pm this evening, a NOAA tide gauge in Naples just measured a water level of 2.2 feet above Mean Higher High Water, which is a 7 foot increase over the past hour and a half.


Other preliminary peak wind gusts as of 4pm ET Sunday, Sep 10: 

131 mph – Naples Municipal Airport


130 mph – Marco Island


122 mph – Collier County Emergency Management


109 mph – Pembroke Pines


96 mph – Smith Shoal Light


94 mph – FAA Station, Miami Int’l Airport


94 mph – Key West International Airport


92 mph – Molasses Reef


89 mph – Key West National Weather Service


88 mph – Islamorada



*Summary of Watches and Warnings for the U.S. or its Territories*



A *Storm Surge Warning* is in effect for...

South Santee River southward to Jupiter Inlet


North Miami Beach southward around the Florida peninsula to the Ochlockonee River in Florida


Florida Keys


Tampa Bay



A *Hurricane Warning *is in effect for...

North of Jupiter Inlet to Fernandina Beach


North of Bonita Beach to Indian Pass


Lake Okeechobee



A *Hurricane Watch* is in effect for...

North of Fernandina Beach in Florida to Edisto Beach



A *Tropical Storm Warning* is in effect for...

Jupiter Inlet southward around the Florida peninsula to Bonita Beach


Florida Keys


Florida Bay


West of Indian Pass to the Okaloosa/Walton County Line


North of Fernandina Beach in Florida to South Santee River


*Hazards Affecting the U.S. or its Territories*



*Storm Surge:*  The combination of a dangerous storm surge and the tide will cause normally dry areas near the coast to be flooded by rising waters moving inland from the shoreline.  The water is expected to reach the following HEIGHTS ABOVE GROUND if the peak surge occurs at the time of high tide...

Cape Sable to Captiva...4 to 6 ft


Captiva to Ana Maria Island...3 to 5 ft


North Miami Beach to Cape Sable, including the Florida Keys...3 to 5 ft


Ana Maria Island to Clearwater Beach, including Tampa Bay...2 to 4 ft


South Santee River to Fernandina Beach...4 to 6 ft


Clearwater Beach to Ochlockonee River...4 to 6 ft


Fernandina Beach to Jupiter Inlet...3 to 5 ft

The deepest water will occur along the immediate coast in areas of onshore winds, where the surge will be accompanied by large and destructive waves.  Surge-related flooding depends on the relative timing of the surge and the tidal cycle, and can vary greatly over short distances. 



*Wind*:  Hurricane conditions are continuing across portions of the central Florida Peninsula.  Winds affecting the upper floors of high-rise buildings will be significantly stronger than those near ground level.  Tropical storm conditions will continue across portions of southern Florida and the Florida Keys through Monday morning. Tropical storm and hurricane conditions are expected to spread northward across the remainder of the warning areas through Monday.




*Rainfall*:  Irma is expected to produce the following rain accumulations through Wednesday:

Western Bahamas...Additional 2 to 3 inches.


The Florida Keys...additional 1 inch, with possible storm total amounts from 15 to 20 inches, isolated 25 inches.


Western Florida peninsula...10 to 15 inches, isolated 20 inches.


Eastern Florida peninsula and southeast Georgia...8 to 12 inches, isolated 16 inches.


The rest of Georgia, the eastern Florida Panhandle, southern and western South Carolina, and western North Carolina...3 to 8 inches, isolated 12 inches.


Southern Tennessee, northern Mississippi and much of Alabama...2 to 5 inches.

In all areas this rainfall may cause life-threatening flash floods and, in some areas, mudslides.



*Tornadoes:  *A few tornadoes are possible across northeast Florida and southeast portions of Georgia and South Carolina through Monday night.




*Surf*:  Swells generated by Irma are affecting the southeast coast of the United States.  These swells are likely to cause life- threatening surf and rip current conditions.


----------



## Helios (Sep 11, 2017)

Panina said:


> The reality is, unfortunately when you buy a timeshare you are considered an owner and are responsible for the continued maintenance of a property.  A construction site is only if it's a complete tear down.  Many structures will survive and need to be gutted and redone and it is the associations obligation to maintain the property and pay the expenses that insurance doesn't. Taxes and insurance still need to be paid too.
> 
> I feel your pain . I own 10 timeshares in the areas affected most, keys, Marco island, longboat, etc.  I always knew the risk.  It will still be cheaper to pay the maintenance and assessments while they are being restored then if I actually owned a home.  Plus I don't have the headache of hiring and supervising contractors, the management co/association board does.


That is true.  Unfortunately, my share of TS in the affected area is very significant with weeks at WSJ, HRA, and SVR @ $23,000 in MF.  

Thankfully, I believe SVR is basically unharmed, HRA I think is fine, 2 of my WSJ units look in decent shape from helicopter videos, the last WSJ looks bad.

For WSJ that is in bad shape, my ownership actually starts next year.  So, the grey area here will be interesting.  Basically, I may on the hook for MF charges and SA for something that happened to my unit before I owned it?  Any thoughts on this?

How bad were yours hit?


----------



## Panina (Sep 11, 2017)

Helios said:


> That is true.  Unfortunately, my share of TS in the affected area is very significant with weeks at WSJ, HRA, and SVR @ $23,000 in MF.
> 
> Thankfully, I believe SVR is basically unharmed, HRA I think is fine, 2 of my WSJ units look in decent shape from helicopter videos, the last WSJ looks bad.
> 
> ...


Not sure yet how bad mine were hit but based on what I saw on tv, not hopeful. I'll let you know when I find out.

As far as WSJ if it's in your name it's yours.


----------



## Helios (Sep 11, 2017)

Panina said:


> Not sure yet how bad mine were hit but based on what I saw on tv, not hopeful. I'll let you know when I find out.
> 
> As far as WSJ if it's in your name it's yours.


Good luck to you.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 12, 2017)

From Coconut Palms II - New Smyra Beach, FL  Owner FB page

"We were able to on property today for a little while after the curfew was lifted. We did have a little damage. There is currently no power, however the team will be back tomorrow at 9am to begin unit by unit inspections and grounds clean up. We will not have any idea when we can open back until power is restored. I will keep you updated. Can you help me get this out. I can't us my distribution from my phone."


----------



## Steve A (Sep 12, 2017)

HHI mandatory evacuation order lifted. Bridges open.


----------



## kmsrls1 (Sep 12, 2017)

Marriott Crystal Shores is closed. Expect a damage assessment after Sept 15th.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 12, 2017)

posted just an hour ago for marriott frenchmans cove:



> "Tropical Weather Update: Due to the impact of Hurricane Irma, Marriott's Frenchman's Cove sustained damage and is currently closed. We are working to further assess the condition of the resort. As a result, for those with upcoming reservations, we encourage you to reconsider making any further arrangements for your upcoming stay. As always, the safety and security of our Owners, guests and associates is a top priority. For more information, please call the resort hotline at (800)-306-9506."


----------



## CharlesS (Sep 13, 2017)

No reports as yet of damage to resorts in the Bluegreen System.  Until Bluegreen can make resort assessments, the following appears on the Bluegreen web site:

"We are currently waiving any cancellation fees or Points loss for reservations arriving to any Bluegreen resorts in Florida, Georgia, South Carolina and North Carolina between now and September 16th.

Our thoughts and prayers are with all who were impacted by Hurricane Irma. For the safety of our owners, guests and associates, the following resorts are currently closed:

The Hammocks at Marathon - Marathon, FL
Solara Surfside - Surfside, FL
Gulfstream Manor - Gulfstream, FL
Bluegreen at Tradewinds - St. Pete Beach, FL
Via Roma - Bradenton Beach, FL
Resort 66 - Holmes Beach, FL
The Studio Homes At Ellis Square - Savannah, GA
Daytona SeaBreeze - Daytona Beach, FL
Dolphin Beach Club - Daytona Beach, FL
Fantasy Island Resort II - Daytona Beach, FL
Casa Del Mar Resort - Ormond Beach, FL
Outrigger Beach Club - Ormond Beach, FL
Tropical Sands Resort - Fort Myers Beach FL
Windward Passage Resort - Fort Myers Beach, FL
Players Club - Hilton Head Island, SC
Lodge Alley Inn - Charleston, SC
King 583 - Charleston, SC

We will provide updates regarding reopen dates as soon as we are able to assess the full impact of the hurricane."

Charles


----------



## taterhed (Sep 13, 2017)

So, this post is an edit/reprint of information found on another website.  It is NOT an advertisement for the website nor do I profit from or work with for this company.  I do not provide any specific endorsement for the company nor can I verify the information posted. 

That being said, Alan Fox, CEO of ResortVacationsToGo, posted this information in his weekly newsletter.  I hope it can be of some help for Tuggers.
I'm aware that much of this information relates to resorts, and not necessarily timeshares, but the locations and status of the listed properties might give you some clue as to the current status of TS's in the same area.  I hope this helps.  Moderators:  I'm not sure how to post this without proper credit for the author, so edit it if you see fit to make it more suitable.  Thanks.

From Alan Fox: (much thanks for the great information)

The following islands *suffered severe damage*, and in general, resorts have not been able to gauge and report the extent of repairs that will be needed. Communication on these islands is limited, and residents and guests are still being evacuated. These resorts are thought to be *CLOSED* for now:
Anguilla
British Virgin Islands
St. Barts
*St. Maarten*
Coral Beach Club Villas & Marina
Divi Little Bay Beach Resort
Flamingo Beach Resort
Oyster Bay Beach Resort
Sonesta Great Bay Beach Resort, Casino & Spa
Sonesta Maho Beach Resort, Casino & Spa - St Maarten
Sonesta Ocean Point Resort - St. Maarten
The Westin Dawn Beach Resort & Spa, St. Maarten
*St. Martin*
Belmond La Samanna    
Esmeralda Resort    
Grand Case Beach Club    
Hotel Riu Palace St. Martin    
La Playa Orient Bay    
Marquis Boutique Hotel & Spa
*Turks & Caicos*
Alexandra Resort   
Beach House Turks and Caicos  
Beaches Turks & Caicos Resort Villages & Spa    
Blue Haven Turks and Caicos    
Club Med Turkoise    
COMO Parrot Cay    
Coral Gardens on Grace Bay    
Gansevoort Turks & Caicos    
Grace Bay Club    
Ocean Club Resort    
Ocean Club West    
Ports of Call Resort    
Royal West Indies Resort    
The Palms Turks and Caicos    
The Regent Grand    
The Shore Club Turks and Caicos    
Villa del Mar
*U.S. Virgin Islands*
Caneel Bay Resort   
Gallows Point Resort    
The Westin St. John Resort Villas   
Bolongo Bay Beach Resort   
Emerald Beach Resort   
Frenchman's Reef & Morning Star Marriott Beach Resort   
Point Pleasant Resort   
Sapphire Beach Condominium Resort   
Sapphire Village Resort
Secret Harbour Beach Resort   
Sugar Bay Resort & Spa    
The Ritz-Carlton, St. Thomas   
Windward Passage Hotel    

The following destinations suffered significant storm damage but tourism infrastructure emerged in relatively good shape. Most resorts are reporting *minor damage and are thought to be open....*
*Antigua*
Cocobay Resort    
Halcyon Cove by Rex Resorts    
Hawksbill By Rex Resorts    
Hermitage Bay    
Jolly Beach Resort & Spa Antigua    
Nonsuch Bay Antigua
*Bahamas*
Abaco Beach Resort at Boat Harbour    
Treasure Cay Beach, Marina & Golf Resort    
Cape Eleuthera Resort & Yacht Club   
Coral Sands Hotel    
Sandals Emerald Bay Golf, Tennis and Spa Resort    
Flamingo Bay Hotel and Marina    
Pelican Bay Hotel    
Grand Hyatt at Baha Mar    
Melia Nassau Beach - All Inclusive    
Sandals Royal Bahamian Spa Resort & Offshore Island    
Towne Hotel    
Atlantis Paradise Island - (most or all?)
Comfort Suites Paradise Island    
One&Only Ocean Club    
Riu Palace Paradise Island    
Warwick Paradise Island Bahamas    
Club Med Columbus Isle    
Dominican Republic (many open)
Guadeloupe
Martinique
Nevis
Puerto Rico (many open)
St. Kitts (Basseterre and Frigate Bay)

These islands were* spared or marginally affected and should be open...*
Barbados
Bonaire
Curacao
Grand Cayman
Grenada
Jamaica
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Tobago


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks, Rob, for your efforts on getting information out.


----------



## Numismatist (Sep 13, 2017)

Here is a fresh flyover of Marriott's Frenchman's Cove/Reef/Morningstar...

You can see a sailboat crashed on the Cove beach.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 13, 2017)

If you're booked for a stay at an affected resort, do not assume that you're SOL
... at least not if you booked thru an exchange or "club." It doesn't hurt to call.

I had an RCI exchange on Longboat Key, Florida, for this Saturday (via HGVC).
I assumed they'd quote their "force majeure" clause and say, "Too bad, so sad."
Instead, they refunded my points and gave me a credit for the reservation fee.

.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 13, 2017)

saw this from DRI



> Hurricane Irma:  Hurricane Irma made landfall in Florida on Sunday, bringing heavy rain and powerful winds to much of the state. At this time, damage at Charter Club Resort of Naples Bay and our resorts in the Orlando area appears to be minimal. We plan to fully assess damages at all of our Florida resorts as soon as possible, and will provide updates when those assessments are complete. All of our members, owners and guests at our Orlando area resorts are accounted for and we are reaching out to our team members in the area.
> 
> Hurricane Jose: Our St. Maarten resorts took an indirect hit from Hurricane Jose and no further incidents have been reported. We are closely monitoring the storm’s path.


----------



## CharlesS (Sep 13, 2017)

The following Bluegreen resorts have now opened effective at 12:30 pm today:

*Bluegreen at Tradewinds - St. Pete Beach, FL (expected to be undergoing recovery and cleanup until Saturday, 9/16)
King 583 - Charleston, SC
Lodge Alley Inn - Charleston, SC*

Charles


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 13, 2017)

*Sept 13 - Florida US 27 closed 
I-75 threatened by flooding as 
Florida evacuees return!*


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 13, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> If you're booked for a stay at an affected resort, do not assume that you're simply SOL.
> ... at least not if your booked thu an exchange or "club" service. Call them.
> 
> I had an RCI exchange on Longboat Key, Florida, for this Saturday (courtesy of HGVC).
> ...


Well, RCI told me I am SOL and I took the insurance. I am calling back again and asking for a supervisor.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 13, 2017)

Southwind Management Hurricane Irma Update (Copy and Paste)








*Storm Watch Update *





Southwind Management Notification

Storm Irma Update
As of 1 p.m. today (Wednesday, September 13, 2017), the impact from storm Irma is still being assessed. We thank you for your understanding.
Ormond Beach Resorts
Operations in Ormond Beach, FL, have been working tirelessly to clear debris and minimize other impacts of Hurricane Irma.
We are pleased to annouce that the resorts will open on Friday, September 15, 2017. Amenities will be very limited during this time. Both indoor and outdoor pools will not be accessible, however, the outdoor pool deck will be open for use and enjoyment. We thank you for your understanding as the Royal Floridian Team works to bring your resorts back to their original beauty.
Ormond Beach (Royal Floridian and Royal Floridian South) Reservations
1. Ormond Beach reservations for check in on Wednesday and Thursday have been cancelled.
2. Ormond Beach will re-open Friday, September 15, 2017 for check in at 4 p.m.
Hilton Head Island Resorts
Your Hilton Head Operations Team has been working tirelessly to clear debris from the storm winds and flooding. The scope of the storm's impact on each resort is still being assessed but after a preliminary assessment we are pleased to be able to open our resorts for business on Saturday, September 16, 2017. We will update you on resort amenity availability as soon as possible.
Hilton Head Island Reservations
1. Hilton Head resorts will re-open on Saturday, September 16, 2017 for check in at 4 p.m.
Daily general updates are posted here:
1. Spinnaker website: www.spinnakerresorts.com
2. Spinnaker Resorts Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/spinnakerresorts/
3. Storm Update Hotline: (866) 331-8055
Thank you,
Spinnaker Resorts Management

Spinnaker Resorts: 35 Deallyon Avenue, Hilton Head Island, South Carolina 29928 USA

Richard


----------



## Bxian (Sep 14, 2017)

Here is the status of the 4 HGVC resorts on Marco Island.  There are supposed to be daily updates at 3 PM:
 Charter Club (our home resort): http://charterclub.hgvc.com/
Surf Club:  http://www.surfclub.hgvc.com/
Club Regency: http://www.clubregency.hgvc.com/
Eagle's Nest: http://eaglesnest.hgvc.com/


----------



## Panina (Sep 14, 2017)

Bxian said:


> Here is the status of the 4 HGVC resorts on Marco Island.  There are supposed to be daily updates at 3 PM:
> Charter Club (our home resort): http://charterclub.hgvc.com/
> Surf Club:  http://www.surfclub.hgvc.com/
> Club Regency: http://www.clubregency.hgvc.com/
> Eagle's Nest: http://eaglesnest.hgvc.com/


Thanks for the posting.  Just purchased a resale at eagles Nest and haven't got to go yet.  So much damage.  The HGVC resorts seems to have reacted quickly.  With these updates I assume all of the homes of  local residents must all have damage.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 14, 2017)

Bxian said:


> Here is the status of the 4 HGVC resorts on Marco Island...



HGVC's website vaguely says: "Our resort is currently closed due to damages from Hurricane Irma. Our property will re-open when the damages have been corrected, and we deem resort conditions to be safe..."

The individual links posted above have more detailed information.

.


----------



## silentg (Sep 14, 2017)

One of my timeshares in Siesta Key, I already exchanged my week it is in October. The other one in Punta Gorda is in January and hoping it will be available to stay then. We were lucky at our home in Central Florida. DS is still here waiting for power at his place and his workplace. We like having him here but know he is anxious to return to South Florida.
Silentg


----------



## moonstone (Sep 14, 2017)

The Beach Club at St Augustine Beach & Tennis Resort reports they are still cleaning up sand and drying some carpets but hope to re-open on Sunday (the usual check-in day) provided they have power. A large part of St Augustine Beach and some parts of St Augustine are still without power. The resort escaped with no major damage but did have some rain and sand blow in around the sliding patio doors of some units.


~Diane


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 14, 2017)

Bxian said:


> Here is the status of the 4 HGVC resorts on Marco Island.  There are supposed to be daily updates at 3 PM:
> Charter Club (our home resort): http://charterclub.hgvc.com/
> Surf Club:  http://www.surfclub.hgvc.com/
> Club Regency: http://www.clubregency.hgvc.com/
> Eagle's Nest: http://eaglesnest.hgvc.com/


Thanks for posting this.  The Charter Club was the only one of the four above that did not have any update on their website yet.

Sounds like the Surf Club and Club Regency do not have major damage to the buildings, and no flooding in the buildings.  The Eagle's Nest doesn't sound so good -- major structural damage, roof damage, most units had water, flooding in the lobby.  All locations have major landscaping damage, as expected.  Surf Club expected to re-open September 22nd.

I own Surf Club and Charter Club.

Kurt


----------



## Bxian (Sep 14, 2017)

Charter Club just updated:  http://charterclub.hgvc.com/  Agree about Eagle's Nest-I know that this property is beloved by its loyal owners just as the Charter Club and Surf Club are.  Hopefully, they can address items soon.


----------



## CharlesS (Sep 14, 2017)

Posted on the Bluegreen website at noon, Wednesday, September 14:

"The resorts listed below remain closed as we assess the impact of the hurricane. We are providing tentative reopen dates to help those of you who have travel plans that may be affected by closures. *These reopen dates could be adjusted as we continue to make assessments.* We appreciate your patience and understanding as we work to reopen these resorts.

*The Hammocks at Marathon - Marathon, FL (closed until further notice)
Solara Surfside - Surfside, FL (reopen 9/16/17) 
 Gulfstream Manor - Gulfstream, FL (reopen 10/14/17)
Via Roma - Bradenton Beach, FL (reopen 9/23/17)
Resort 66 - Holmes Beach, FL (reopen 9/23/17)
Daytona SeaBreeze - Daytona Beach, FL (reopen 10/13/17)
Dolphin Beach Club - Daytona Beach, FL (reopen 9/20/17)
Fantasy Island Resort II - Daytona Beach, FL (reopen 9/16/17)
Casa Del Mar Resort - Ormond Beach, FL (reopen 11/17/17)
Outrigger Beach Club - Ormond Beach, FL (reopen 9/23/17)
Tropical Sands Resort - Fort Myers Beach FL (reopen 9/16/17)
Windward Passage Resort - Fort Myers Beach, FL (reopen 9/23/17)*

The resorts listed below are now open. However, please be aware these resorts and their surrounding areas are still undergoing recovery and cleanup.

*Bluegreen at Tradewinds - St. Pete Beach, FL
Panama City Resort and Club - Panama City Beach, FL
The Studio Homes At Ellis Square - Savannah, GA 
King 583 - Charleston, SC
Lodge Alley Inn - Charleston, SC
Players Club - Hilton Head, SC"

Charles*


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 15, 2017)

*HGVC on Marco Island projected re-open dates update:*

Charter Club - 9/23/17
Surf Club - 9/23/17
Club Regency - TBD
Eagle's Nest - TBD

Kurt


----------



## CharlesS (Sep 15, 2017)

Posted Friday, September 15 on the Bluegreen Website:

*Resort 66 - Holmes Beach, FL is now open*

Charles


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 15, 2017)

IMHO... Just becuz a resort has reopened does not mean it's a good idea to go. At least not right away. Even if structurally sound and operational, there will still be issues for the resort to contend with (landscaping, amenities, etc.) and there may be storm-related problems the area. I'm jus' sayin' that the quality of your visit may be somewhat compromised.

.


----------



## CharlesS (Sep 16, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> IMHO... Just becuz a resort has reopened does not mean it's a good idea to go. At least not right away. Even if structurally sound and operational, there will still be issues for the resort to contend with (landscaping, amenities, etc.) and there may be storm-related problems the area. I'm jus' sayin' that the quality of your visit may be somewhat compromised.



Agreed.  That's why Bluegreen alerts owners with the following:  "The resorts listed below are now open. However, please be aware these resorts and their surrounding areas are still undergoing recovery and cleanup."

Charles


----------



## Panina (Sep 16, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> IMHO... Just becuz a resort has reopened does not mean it's a good idea to go. At least not right away. Even if structurally sound and operational, there will still be issues for the resort to contend with (landscaping, amenities, etc.) and there may be storm-related problems the area. I'm jus' sayin' that the quality of your visit may be somewhat compromised.
> 
> .


I chose to cancel the three weeks I had scheduled the end of October in Florida even if the resorts were open by then.  I just can't imagine a vacation being enjoyable with the surrounding areas in devastation.  I'm hoping by the winter things will be be better but the reality is the hard hit areas will take longer.


----------



## silentg (Sep 16, 2017)

More storm predictions for next week Hurricane Jose may be heading Northeast to New England.
Let's hope it goes out to sea!
Silentg


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 16, 2017)

Those that had power in our subdivision in estero lost it today.  In addition to boil water notice, toilets backed up in a subdivision.  Announcements to fish sparingly, don't run dishwasher or wash machine and take short showers on news.


----------



## Aussiedog (Sep 16, 2017)

I called Bluegreen today as one of my deeds is for the Hammocks and I have a January reservation.  They said that they are currently cancelling all reservations for the next two months, but have no information beyond that.  The vacation specialist also consulted with her supervisor and then told me that any questions about special assessments are premature.

Ann


----------



## silentg (Sep 17, 2017)

It will take time to get back up and running. The thought of more storms is depressing!
Stay Safe
Silentg


----------



## Helios (Sep 19, 2017)

I would like to know what is going on from WSJ.


----------



## CharlesS (Sep 26, 2017)

The latest update from Bluegreen:

"The resorts listed below remain closed, and we are providing tentative reopen dates to help those of you who have travel plans that may be affected. *These reopen dates could be adjusted as we continue to make assessments.* We appreciate your patience and understanding as we work to reopen these resorts.

*The Hammocks at Marathon - Marathon, FL (closed until further notice)
Gulfstream Manor - Gulfstream, FL (reopen 10/21/17)
Daytona SeaBreeze - Daytona Beach, FL (reopen 10/13/17)
Casa Del Mar Resort - Ormond Beach, FL (reopen 11/17/17)
Mariner's Boathouse and Beach Resort - Fort Myers Beach, FL (reopen 9/29/17)*

The resorts listed below are now open. However, please be aware these resorts and their surrounding areas might be undergoing recovery and cleanup.
*Dolphin Beach Club - Daytona Beach, FL
Fantasy Island Resort II - Daytona Beach, FL
Tropical Sands Resort - Fort Myers Beach, FL 
Bluegreen at Tradewinds - St. Pete Beach, FL
Resort 66 - Holmes Beach, FL  
Panama City Resort and Club - Panama City Beach, FL
The Studio Homes At Ellis Square - Savannah, GA 
Players Club - Hilton Head, SC
Via Roma - Bradenton Beach, FL 
Outrigger Beach Club - Ormond Beach, FL 
Windward Passage Resort - Fort Myers Beach, FL"

Charles*


----------



## CharlesS (Oct 5, 2017)

Bluegreen continues to reassess.  October 5 update:

*The Hammocks at Marathon - Marathon, FL (closed until further notice)
Gulfstream Manor - Gulfstream, FL (reopen 10/21/17)
Daytona SeaBreeze - Daytona Beach, FL (reopen 10/13/17)
Dolphin Beach Club - Daytona Beach, FL (reopen 11/11/17)
Casa Del Mar Resort - Ormond Beach, FL (reopen 11/17/17)*

Charles


----------



## klpca (Oct 7, 2017)

I just noticed this page on Interval this morning (apologies if this has been mentioned previously). At least it is an up to date list of closed resorts, as it says that it is updated daily. You will need to have an interval account to open the list. https://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=60&p=travel-advisoriesesorts


----------



## Deb & Bill (Oct 7, 2017)

Panina said:


> Thanks for the posting.  Just purchased a resale at eagles Nest and haven't got to go yet.  So much damage.  The HGVC resorts seems to have reacted quickly.  With these updates I assume all of the homes of  local residents must all have damage.


For being in the eye of the hurricane, we didn't have much damage at our home on Marco Island.  We're in the center of the island, inland and away from the beach and canals (just over 1.5 miles from the beach and at least three or four blocks from a canal).  Most homes had roof damage (some more than others), pool cage damage and landscape damage.  They started picking up the landscape debris a day or two ago, so some of the main roads don't have massive piles of dead trees, dead shrubs, palm fronds along side in some areas.  It will probably take months to pick up all the landscape debris on the island.  Tigertail beach has a new opening to the Gulf, so they recommend you not wade across the lagoon during high tide any more.  You can get cut off from the rest of the beach at high tide where the beach washed through.  We've been to the Resident's Beach a few times since we returned from evacuating and the beach was nice.  The tropical wave that was going through a few days ago whipped up winds from the east the past few days and brought in more rain.  Hurricane Nate could bring waves to the beach.  We were scheduled for Charter Club starting last Saturday and ending this morning (we owned there for a few years and just bought our home on Marco the end of July) so we should be getting a credit or refund on our annual fees.  

Olde Marco, areas along the Marco River and the South Beach areas seem to have suffered the most with damage.  They have identified at least 120 boats either totally underwater or partially underwater here.  Most of the restaurants have reopened.  Snook should be opening up soon.


----------



## Panina (Oct 7, 2017)

Deb & Bill said:


> For being in the eye of the hurricane, we didn't have much damage at our home on Marco Island.  We're in the center of the island, inland and away from the beach and canals (just over 1.5 miles from the beach and at least three or four blocks from a canal).  Most homes had roof damage (some more than others), pool cage damage and landscape damage.  They started picking up the landscape debris a day or two ago, so some of the main roads don't have massive piles of dead trees, dead shrubs, palm fronds along side in some areas.  It will probably take months to pick up all the landscape debris on the island.  Tigertail beach has a new opening to the Gulf, so they recommend you not wade across the lagoon during high tide any more.  You can get cut off from the rest of the beach at high tide where the beach washed through.  We've been to the Resident's Beach a few times since we returned from evacuating and the beach was nice.  The tropical wave that was going through a few days ago whipped up winds from the east the past few days and brought in more rain.  Hurricane Nate could bring waves to the beach.  We were scheduled for Charter Club starting last Saturday and ending this morning (we owned there for a few years and just bought our home on Marco the end of July) so we should be getting a credit or refund on our annual fees.
> 
> Olde Marco, areas along the Marco River and the South Beach areas seem to have suffered the most with damage.  They have identified at least 120 boats either totally underwater or partially underwater here.  Most of the restaurants have reopened.  Snook should be opening up soon.


Thanks for the update.  I also own at sunrise near olde marco.


----------



## Avislo (Oct 7, 2017)

Wyndham advises as of now, New Orleans Resorts are not going to close.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 7, 2017)

Hank??


----------



## Avislo (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes.  this was created as its own thread and the post was moved here minus its header.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 7, 2017)

> Yes. this was created as its own thread and the post was moved here minus its header.



Sorry for the confusion - we are consolidating hurricane posts because there are so many of them.

The "Hurricain Hank" header is still on the Wyndham forum with a link to this page (screen shot below.)

I believe the question is:  Do you perhaps mean Hurricane Nate?


----------



## Avislo (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes, sorry for the typo.

http://www.nola.com/hurricane/index.ssf/2017/10/hurricane_nate_sets_record_as.html


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Oct 8, 2017)

Deb & Bill said:


> For being in the eye of the hurricane, we didn't have much damage at our home on Marco Island.  We're in the center of the island...



I went looking for aerial photography of the new Gulf waterway at Tigertail Beach but couldn't find any.  Anyone else?

I did find a slightly scathing article on Slate that folks might like to read...

http://www.slate.com/articles/business/metropolis/2017/09/irma_made_marco_island_a_symbol.html

...before and after photos from said article below...


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 8, 2017)

I feel lucky to have visited Marco Island (originally "La Isla de San Marco") in the mid-60's as a child, before the Mackle brothers' development. I remember that Marco as being mostly empty with a wide, undeveloped beach, a few fish-camps, and historic Hotel Marco...


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 8, 2017)

Enjoyed the article and picture


----------



## theo (Oct 8, 2017)

CharlesS said:


> The latest update from Bluegreen:
> 
> *Windward Passage Resort - Fort Myers Beach, FL
> Tropical Sands Resort - Fort Myers Beach, FL *



Odd that BG would report on Windward Passage Resort status, long managed by VRI and having nothing to do with BlueGreen, afaik.
Likewise for Tropical Sands Resort, currently managed by RAL afaik, although I believe that BG does own some weeks there.


----------



## Avislo (Oct 8, 2017)

*"Windward Passage Resort Overview ...* Windward Passage Resort is a Club Associate Resort.

418 Estero Blvd.
Fort Myers Beach, FL 33931
239.463.1194"

The above was taken from the BlueGreen Vacations site.


----------



## theo (Oct 8, 2017)

Avislo said:


> *"Windward Passage Resort Overview ...* Windward Passage Resort is a Club Associate Resort.
> 
> 418 Estero Blvd.
> Fort Myers Beach, FL 33931
> ...



Interesting; thanks. Apparently, "Club Associate Resort" means that (much like at Tropical Sands) BlueGreen apparently owns some weeks there, even though BlueGreen had nothing to do with developing the property previously, nor does BlueGreen have anything to do with its' management today.


----------



## Avislo (Oct 8, 2017)

Probably or otherwise has access to some to use  through their club.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 8, 2017)

I believe that in the nineties, RDI bought the unsold weeks at those Florida gulf coast resorts and sold them as vacation club.  In 1998 RDI was bought by Bluegreen, and took in those weeks too.  A woman who was manager at Christmas mountain moved up to be in charge of the bluegreen weeks in gulf coast resorts in Bradenton and fort Myers area.


----------



## CharlesS (Oct 8, 2017)

theo said:


> Interesting; thanks. Apparently, "Club Associate Resort" means that (much like at Tropical Sands) BlueGreen apparently owns some weeks there, even though BlueGreen had nothing to do with developing the property previously, nor does BlueGreen have anything to do with its' management today.


A Club Associate Resort means that Corporate Bleegreen had a different initial or current agreement with the resort.  A Club Associate resort may, or may not, be managed by Bluegreen.  Gulfstream Manor is managed by Bluegreen and is an Associate Resort.  At last count, there was 177 unit weeks at Tropical Sands in the Bluegreen Vacation Club but only 23 unit weeks at Windward Passage.  As rapmarks pointed out, when Bluegreen acquired RDI, they also acquired management of the RDI Vacation Club and renamed it.
Charles


----------



## CharlesS (Oct 24, 2017)

*Posted today, October 24, on the Bluegreen website regarding closed Bluegreen resorts

The Hammocks at Marathon - Marathon, FL (closed until further notice)
Dolphin Beach Club - Daytona Beach, FL (reopen 11/11/17)
Casa Del Mar Resort - Ormond Beach, FL (reopen 11/17/17)

Charles*


----------



## CharlesS (Nov 14, 2017)

Progress is being made.

From the Bluegreen website:

Last Updated: Friday, November 10th, 10:15 a.m.

*The Hammocks at Marathon - Marathon, FL (reopen 12/16/17)
Dolphin Beach Club - Daytona Beach, FL (reopen 11/11/17)
Casa Del Mar Resort - Ormond Beach, FL (reopen 11/17/17)*

Charles


----------

